# Tegu doesn't like his cage...



## Venom6547 (Apr 2, 2012)

[attachment=4145][attachment=4146]So I got a new Argentine B/W tegu recently maybe a month or 2 ago, and since the first week he is always trying to jump out of his cage and lately it just gets on my nerves hearing him jump a million times scratching against the plywood so eventually i let him out and he'll go under my bureau and sleep there until i go get him. i even put a heat pad down there and let him sleep there over night and he stayed put... My question is how do i get him to stay in his cage? The other male i have doesn't even bother with him and they dont really interact and that one doesn't try getting out Plus its an 8x4x4 cage and the 3ft one is the one who always gets out my 2.5ft likes his cage so I dont know what it could be temps are all fine. Any ideas?

Also My 2.5ft tegu Mike who is also a b/w arg hasnt grown much since out of hibernation he came out in mid February hes shed twice and I have a uvb bulb about 18inches from his basking spot and eats like a monster. Does anyone know what it could be? I was thinking about investing in a mercury vapor but i can't find any good reviews on them for tegus any input is appreciated! 
Thank you 

First pic is mike on a warm day a few weeks ago and the second is scar( the one who always wants out)


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Apr 2, 2012)

_If the temps are fine and he just finds a spot to sleep when you let him out. Then it sounds to me like he wants his own space. Something could have happened, could be happening now or about to happen that you're not seeing. They communicate by body language some of which are subtle that people sometimes misinterpret or just don't see it.

Just because they're not fighting doesn't mean that everything's fine between them. Fights usually don't occur unless neither one backs down or submits. 

Since Mike is shedding then he's growing. Sometimes it's not as noticeable because we see them everyday. If you want you can track his weight and length to make sure and see how much. 

I can't really speak on tube lights because I've never used one with any thing other than fish tanks. I've only used bulbs currently Mega Ray MVBs with my tegus._


----------



## james.w (Apr 2, 2012)

I agree with Bubblz, he may just want his own space. Try getting him his own enclosure.


----------



## m3s4 (Apr 2, 2012)

Can you let scar just roam around? My 5 year old B&W does just that. I keep her in her cage when she want's to sleep, but otherwise I let her stay in my bedroom with me. She usually goes under my bed, naps and comes out to bask under her UVB (zoo-med power sun 160w) I have set-up in one corner - it's kept on when she's out and about and she goes and basks at her leisure. 

Just a thought.


----------



## krazyeyez (Apr 3, 2012)

It could be a phase, mine use to pogo off her tail straight into the top screen to know off her heat lampat first I thought she didn't like the infrared, so I bought a $75 iv a/b bulb, she broke that too... Then I found out that they sometimes get rebellious and tear everything up, usually starts around a year old and can last for a year... Mine mellowed out after a while....
Another thought, like another person said, is the need for personal space. Have to changed out the bedding so it doesn't only smell like you old one? Have you provided them both their own hides in semi cool areas if the cage? Place the basquing lamp in the center area where neutral ground, and put hides in opposite ends... Give them separate treat dishes and don't put the water dish right next to either hide. You might find them to be a lot like dogs in some ways, they can be territorial.
Keep an eye in the one that shed twice, mine did that before going into shed retention, keep your humidity up and watch for signs of dehidration; flakey skin lack in desire to eat, lock jaw...


----------

